# Molly's herbs - how do you feed?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyone that used molly's, how do you feed it? I read all the reviews how everyones goats love it, ordered some, thinking it would be soo easy to give...ha yea right! Only one of my goats would even touch it with like a pound of grain and molasses mixed it it! I dont' have any slippery elm to make dosage balls... so thought I'd try peanut butter.... nope. I only have 3 goats that will even take treats from me, so pretty sure any sort of treat I would make for them they would think i'm trying to poison them anyways. I dont' think I want to be drenching 20 goats a week either!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to not feed my goats at night so they were hungry and less likely to turn their noses up. Then dampen their grain to get it to stick to it when I fed it to them in the morning. But honestly it was a waste they wouldn't eat half of it. So now I just use one of these 50cc feeding syringes and as long as you get it in the right spot in their mouth it goes right down. Its make my life easier and only takes a few seconds. I don't do the weekly thing even though I know I should. I just worm them with the wormwood formula every 6-8 weeks and so far three years in I have no troubles with worms.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Have you tried mixing it with a bit of brown sugar? That usually works for my goats. :wink:


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I mixed it in their grain. They turned their nose up but I just kept mixing it in. After a few days no grain they were significantly less picky. 

But after reading this I'm going to try brown sugar. I also used large marshmallows to give copper bolus a few months ago. That worked great. I imagine they would work stuffed with wormer too.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No I did not try brown sugar, but I will. Thanks


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I make dosage balls with the slippery elm bark and either honey or molasses. Found slippery elm bark for a really good price at this website:

http://www.morethanalive.com/Slippery-Elm-bark-powder

It works great, and my goats eat the dosage balls like treats!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

My goats just love treats anyway, so maybe that's why it works for me. I just make the dosage balls by mixing 8 tablespoons of the herbal stuff with 1/4 c molasses for each batch of 8 balls. Then I roll them in a little oatmeal. This seems to be the right consistency to hold together without needing anything else.

Mine wouldn't go near it when I tried to mix it in their feed. They just kept snorting at it, and seemed like they managed to blow a lot of it out! Silly goats!

Now I'm trying to get it down 3 and 4 wk old kids, so using a syringe - I mix it with some water and stevia to make it sweeter. It takes some time, but for the most part they take it ok. I'm really looking forward to when I can just hand them a dosage ball, though!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much, I appreciate the ideas!


----------

